# Meet the latest Windows Phone incarnation, iOS 7



## Flash (Jun 11, 2013)

*Yes you read it right!!*

*cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2013/06/2.jpg?itok=Sma92z7j


*cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2013/06/5.jpg?itok=senTfyUu


*cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2013/06/4.jpg?itok=D5tsex4n


No need to explain.. 
Read more on..

Meet the latest Windows Phone incarnation, iOS 7 | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 11, 2013)

iOS7 has picked/copied a lot of features from Android, Windows Phone, BlackBerry, webOS and even Meego. It looks like MIUI!
 It is not that bad an idea though. Everybody steals from everybody else. And in the end, that means we as consumers get to benefit from a universal set of great features.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2013)

Comparision..


Spoiler



*securecdn.disqus.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/516/528/original.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ high res pic?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

wow...apple has taken UI seriously total revamp cool


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ high res pic?





Spoiler



Sarcasm.

*cdn-forums.wpcentral.com/avatars/vb_wp/avatar168556_2.gif


----------



## quagmire (Jun 11, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Comparision..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



+1..

iOS 7 is such a blatant copy of Andriod and windows:

"Lots of design features lifted straight from competitors, where's the outrage? Control Center has been in Android for years. The App Switcher is basically lifted from WebOS/Ice Cream Sandwich. Omnibox search in Safari finally arrived, but Chrome had it way before. Speaking of Chrome, the tab switcher in mobile Safari looks exactly like the design in Chrome for iOS/Android except it is slightly angled. Sharing state across browsers? Invented by Chrome.

Imagine the outrage if someone had a patent on these features and sued Apple, but yet if someone even uses an icon that looks similar to an Apple design, cries go out of "THEFT!"

Apple needs to drop the obnoxious claims of ripoffs if they're going to engage in hypocrisy and patent trolling."
-Rightly pointed out by rjc999 on another forum..

.


From here : Meet the latest Windows Phone incarnation, iOS 7 | Windows Phone Central


Spoiler



*cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2013/06/4.jpg?itok=D5tsex4n


*cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2013/06/2.jpg?itok=Sma92z7j


*cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2013/06/5.jpg?itok=senTfyUu


----------



## theterminator (Jun 11, 2013)

Why doesn't anybody sue Apple for this act of copying. 
iOS 7 is a BIG FLOP. Infact, whole WWDC 2013 is a BIG FLOP.. Nothing innovative, the Mac Pro looks like a trash dustbin. 
Everything new in iOS 7 already exists in Android, WP8.. Gloomy picture for Apple in the near future IMO.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 11, 2013)

Pastel colours for icons?  

"If you are a straight guy, planning to use this phone, you should hand over your man-card right now."


----------



## theterminator (Jun 11, 2013)

They were introducing these features as if it has landed 'first' on the planet, 
The background looks sooo Windows Phoney!!! Apple had plenty of time for leapfrogging others but instead they come up with such copying. I hope Microsoft sues them for good.


----------



## amjath (Jun 11, 2013)

Please stop it guys, Apple has done something magical appreciate it

/s


Spoiler


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

Apple is like Pritam or Anu Malik.They love copying stuff from others.


----------



## nikufellow (Jun 11, 2013)

Hand picked and copied every unpatented piece of features from competitors


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2013)

Apple Logic : If you cant beat em, copy em


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

I want Windows Phone to prosper. It's just amazing to use, lack of free quality apps and quality games is the main gripe. 

But the way M$ did with Xbone, I expect no free quality apps.


----------



## amjath (Jun 11, 2013)

Android chief Sundar Pichai says he is "excited to try iOS 7" - GSMArena Blog

sarcasm intended


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

[youtube]rT_OmTMwvZI[/youtube]

You can't but love their promos.


----------



## amjath (Jun 11, 2013)

^ agree


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 11, 2013)

I too feel Apple copied from other OS's too much. But they probably copied and perfected those features.


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2013)

We definitely know that they brought the touch-screen-mobile revolution with their iPhone.

They've developed a consumer mindset that their products are unique and stand apart from the crowd. 
They've set the standard for themselves. So whatever they do out of their standards, will be not considered as their products/thoughts.


----------



## amjath (Jun 12, 2013)

Fragmentation
Not all iOS 7 features will be coming to older iDevices - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ high res pic?



Open image in a new tab directly for high res.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 12, 2013)

I will prefer if we get phones with variety of UIs , rather than all of them looking alike.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 13, 2013)

No wonder comments are disabled for that video.

"Perfected" "Improved" my a$$.  Can't stop LOLing at Apple's pathetic ads lately!


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2013)

amjath said:


> Fragmentation
> Not all iOS 7 features will be coming to older iDevices - GSMArena.com news



That isn't fragmentation. I believe the term refers to custom skins by every manufacturer and updates being the responsibility of the carrier/manufacturer. A direct effect of fragmentation is lack of timely updates.

iPhone 4 doesn't have Siri, same way some features won't be available for 4S now. AirDrop should have been there for all iPhones though.

To be fair to Apple, the hardware on older iPhones may not have been able to support those features without Performance/battery issues.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 14, 2013)

It's not stealing when Apple does it, because it wasn't stealing when Google did it either


----------



## raksrules (Jun 14, 2013)

Love iPhone. Hate iOS from the looks. Too feminine and white white everywhere.


----------



## rosx4uj (Jun 14, 2013)

No doubt many people are disappoint to see innovative things in iOS 7. Many people are reviewing these new features in iOS7 as copy from other popular OS's. And its harmful for a organization like Apple which claims itself innovation leader till date in smart devices field.

Clearly we can miss Steve Jobs at Apple company side.


----------



## Krow (Jun 15, 2013)

Meh. They built the new look from ground up in seven months. They'll refine it in upcoming versions, worry not.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

Krow said:


> Meh. They built the new look from ground up in seven months. They'll refine it in upcoming versions, worry not.



How would ground-up work look surprisingly similar to existing UIs?

Maybe their code is from the ground up, but I doubt that the design is.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2013)

iOS7 is a well-polished UI based on successful features of existing UIs. 
I wonder why they still tell iOS7 is a *revolutionary *iOS.


----------



## sbnaul (Jun 15, 2013)

Check this video by Marques Brownlee...


----------



## Krow (Jun 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> How would ground-up work look surprisingly similar to existing UIs?
> 
> Maybe their code is from the ground up, but I doubt that the design is.



I don't think you know what the term means. Ground up means they started from scratch. It's radically different from iOS 6, and hence it is built from ground up. It's always relative to your last product. FIFA 07 was built from ground up with a new engine, even though it looked similar to PES 7.

-———-------------------------------------

All smartphone platforms borrow from each other. 

Android copied from iOS for years, but forum members saw that as Android catching up.  Windows Phone comes up with a fresh UI that borrowed from iOS (navigation, transitions, restrictions on file transfer, tight grip on updates), but will now get a notification centre, among other Android features. No one's complaining. 

So most of this "Android rockszszzzz" crowd will whine about iOS showing signs of age and will whine when they borrow from others to evolve. Nice.  

I know iOS and Apple are facing major challenges. Google is getting better at products far faster than Apple is at services. Apple Maps is still woeful in India. Siri isn't as good as Google Now. Those are valid criticisms. I'd like to see more of that and less of this whining and general fanboy trash. 

Now with the exchange offer for iPhone 4, many people in my office have bought it for 19k and most upgraded from Android phones. I don't hear a single complaint about the phone from them. All are very happy with a three year old iPhone. These users are not tech savvy at all, and they will love the new iOS when it launches, I'm sure. Every other week someone in office comes to me and says that their Android/BB is slow and hangs. One guy's Xperia Z has become laggy, and others have pretty decent Android phones (10k and above). Two of my bosses have iPad 1 and 2 and a third is using iPhone 3GS. Both are running smooth even now, just like the iPhones. 

For these Android users, clearing up the internal memory, cache, and other nonsense is cumbersome. They don't want to do it and I don't blame them. Phones should just work. I don't see that happening with Android yet. Even WP8 is getting there, and to some extent Nexus 4 is too. Not the rest of the Androids though.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

Krow said:


> I don't think you know what the term means. Ground up means they started from scratch. It's radically different from iOS 6, and hence it is built from ground up. It's always relative to your last product. FIFA 07 was built from ground up with a new engine, even though it looked similar to PES 7.
> 
> -———-------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Well, I hate all three, so MeeGo/ Salfish OS and Symbian are the only choices for me  I found my mom's Galaxy Note 1 to be a PITA to use (the UI itself was a pain and the large screen didn't help).

And fact of the day is, almost all OSes took many things already present in Symbian S60 during their launches (except the UI probably) 

I never have to do those cumbersome tasks on my N8. It's always performing the same. And a reboot clears all problems.


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2013)

Radical iOS 7 Design Is Threat To Some Existing Apps &ndash; ReadWrite


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 18, 2013)

Considering all things is it right to buy iPhone 5 now ?


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> Considering all things is it right to buy iPhone 5 now ?



Wrong thread. Please ask in the iOS devices thread. Locking this, nothing more to discuss here.


----------

